# Happy 15th birthday to Buddy!



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I worked this weekend but am off tomorrow, so Rey and I are throwing a surprise 15th birthday party for Buddy tomorrow.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:  *Buddy*


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats - and happy birthday


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday Buddy!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Happy birthday! What a special one!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is fantastic. Happy Birthday Buddy. You should be on the Today show. Im serious. Party like a rock star Buddy. You ,Rey and your mom have a great time.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Buddy, hope that you have a very :birthday:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Buddy!!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Cannot wait to see pictures!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Buddy! Chloe sends kisses.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Buddy's 15th Birthday - YouTube


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Loved the video. Buddy is doing amazing for 15. You are so lucky. Just lost my girl at 14.5 and she was no where near in as good a shape as Buddy. Very happy for you and Buddy. Hope he had a wonderful day.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy happy birthday Buddy!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow what do you feed him? My 10 year old Buddy says Happy Birthday.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

:birthday: :birthday:

Happy Birthday Buddy!!!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Wow what do you feed him? My 10 year old Buddy says Happy Birthday.


Purina Dog Chow mixed with baked chicken, and chopped livers every night for a treat. Oh, along with other treats. He's quite spoiled and gets pretty much anything he wants now. Don't you love the special occasion cookies and doggie "truffles" with carob frosting on the plate? Cracked me up when I bought them from a local dog boutique. 

Sometimes Rey gets too wild, knocks him down and I intervene, but he holds his own most of the time. His once deep bark now sounds a bit like a hoarse beagle.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> Purina Dog Chow mixed with baked chicken, and chopped livers every night for a treat. Oh, along with other treats. He's quite spoiled and gets pretty much anything he wants now. Don't you love the special occasion cookies and doggie "truffles" with carob frosting on the plate? Cracked me up when I bought them from a local dog boutique.
> 
> Sometimes Rey gets too wild, knocks him down and I intervene, but he holds his own most of the time. His once deep bark now sounds a bit like a hoarse beagle.


Thanks for the info. My Buddy is also quite spoiled. I will have to add in some chopped livers to his diet. I've never seen the doggie truffles. We don't have any dog boutiques nearby just farm and ranch stores.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Thanks for the info. My Buddy is also quite spoiled. I will have to add in some chopped livers to his diet. I've never seen the doggie truffles. We don't have any dog boutiques nearby just farm and ranch stores.


I live in a fairly rural area but there's a little historic town across the river over in Indiana that has some nice specialty stuff. Buddy is a member of the cookie club at the Blue Cerebus.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey sends birthday wishes your way, Buddy!


----------

